# Supermajority Of Americans Feel Biden has Botched Afghanistan.



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.


Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*




			Majority of Democrats, Supermajority of Americans Say Afghanistan Withdrawal Handled ‘Badly’


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Now for the good news.  Chaos Biden and Kumquat Harris are coming to California to campaign for Gavin Newsom.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

Ya think.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now for the good news.  Chaos Biden and Kumquat Harris are coming to California to campaign for Gavin Newsom.




Well, at least they have their priorities straight.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.




You mean too stupid to understand his actions or the consequences.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> You mean too stupid to understand his actions or the consequences.


You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.




They are dying their now because of Biden.  He and Obama had eight years to straighten shit out and did nothing.  Biden is an imbecile.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> View attachment 531062


I would have said the same about Trump or Obama.  Literally the defining moments of my entire generation are the 2 mini-Vietnams we decided to waste lives and money on for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> They are dying their now because of Biden.


Biden did not tell them to risk their lives by staying in the country for 18 months instead of leaving anytime at their own leisure before that.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*
> ...


No doubt Thief in Chief Biden will come out and say we will hunt these terrorists down so he can look good. LOL


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.



The problem with that line of thought is that Biden allowed the Tailban to make the decision for him. 

That speech he made last week should have been made back in January.  I'll only go as far as saying that the fact that the speech was needed at all, is on all administrations going back to GW Bush.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now for the good news.  Chaos Biden and Kumquat Harris are coming to California to campaign for Gavin Newsom.


I can feel the flames, does Ner--oops  Biden have a fiddle?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> The problem with that line of thought is that Biden allowed the Tailban to make the decision for him.
> 
> That speech he made last week should have been made back in January.  I'll only go as far as saying that the fact that the speech was needed at all, is on all administrations going back to GW Bush.


Bush, Obama, Trump, and Biden as Vice President deserve massive blame for this.  I hope we don't forget about this shit like we forgot about Vietnam.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


Because politics is what's important, not 12 dead US service men and 15 wounded. Got it. Why don't you and Biden fly to Kabul tonight, lead by example, be on the last flight out.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes. You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.



oh there'll be plenty of young dying in Afghanistan soon...young, old, middle aged, girls, boys, children, babies, new mothers, newborns, women, men, christians,.......  i'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Because politics is what's important, not 12 dead US service men and 15 wounded. Got it. Why don't you and Biden fly to Kabul tonight, lead by example, be on the last flight out.


Or Biden can put the smartest man he knows on the first flight over to straighten out the mess....


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

I haven't seen it but friends tell me social media murdered biden as he was running his piehole.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier. You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport. 84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.



Yeah and ALL the ones that APPROVE of this fiasco and are defending the indefensible are ACTIVE members of USMB.. LOL

To quote Biden directly --  what he's doing now is what he says " ... that's not who we are as a country".  That's all you need to know about the poll numbers.  Could get technical and logically deduce that it's Biden who doesn't know who he is from divide between his ACTIONS and his words.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2021)

Here is what Biden said about an hour ago.  It honestly appears he can barely get the words out.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Here is what Biden said about an hour ago.  It honestly appears he can barely get the words out.


What a pile of BS. Biden, "yeah I f'ed it all up but damn it I care". "you gave your life for my stupid withdrawal date, ah er I mean liberty". "know this I will hunt down those suicide bombers"


----------



## 366h34d (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Biden did not tell them to risk their lives by staying in the country for 18 months instead of leaving anytime at their own leisure before that.


what is wrong with you?? Marines were killed today because of his poor planning.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


You're not to bright - arya?
First - 12 dead American soldiers today alone. This war is hardly over.
Second - the amateur hour logistics of this withdrawal is embarrassing. This fool never consulted with our allies and formed a unilateral plan to get Americans out before Kabul was taken over by the goat-fuckers. It's a freakin clown show.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 26, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> You're not to bright - arya?
> First - 12 dead American soldiers today alone. This war is hardly over.
> Second - the amateur hour logistics of this withdrawal is embarrassing. This fool never consulted with our allies and formed a unilateral plan to get Americans out before Kabul was taken over by the goat-fuckers. It's a freakin clown show.


Reports are now that a 13th American soldier has died.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

366h34d said:


> what is wrong with you?? Marines were killed today because of his poor planning.


That's weird, you never cared about Marines dying there before.  I guess you forever war supporters can't think too much about that if you want to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 26, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Here is what Biden said about an hour ago.  It honestly appears he can barely get the words out.


These American's blood is on this bastards hands--no one elses.  His empty threats are bullshit.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> This war is hardly over.


Hopefully it's only got 5 more days.


----------



## 366h34d (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> That's weird, *you never cared about Marines dying there before. * I guess you forever war supporters can't think too much about that if you want to be able to sleep at night.


Speak for yourself, who said I don't care


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


No one believes you care about American troops so give it a rest.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 26, 2021)

Good thing Biden isn't up for election tomorrow huh?

He'll get us out of Afghanistan and the wounds will heal.

He'll get the economy on track and we'll get this pandemic behind us.

Talk to me in a year


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> No one believes you care about American troops so give it a rest.


Yet you are the one who wanted to keep them dying there forever.  How many Americans did you spend years calling America hating traitors because they wanted our soldiers home from Iraq and Afghanistan under Dubya?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

366h34d said:


> Speak for yourself, who said I don't care


You wanted to be at war there forever, soldiers continuing to be killed and maimed without end, so I can't help but assume you don't care.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 26, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Reports are now that a 13th American soldier has died.


Absolutely traitorous to allow this to happen. I'm fuckin pissed. Biden is not fit to be commander and chief of our armed forces.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Hopefully it's only got 5 more days.


you are either delusional or just plain stupid.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Yet you are the one who wanted to keep them dying there forever.  How many Americans did you spend years calling America hating traitors because they wanted our soldiers home from Iraq and Afghanistan under Dubya?


Your motivation is purely political…protecting Biden.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> you are either delusional or just plain stupid.


I guess we'll see in 5 days.  Enjoy it while you can, you're going to have to find something else to masturbate to after that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 26, 2021)

Yep.

Agreed.

Sleepy Old Uncle Joe screwed-the-pooch on this one.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 26, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Your motivation is purely political…protecting Biden.


I remember you pieces of shit calling me a soldier hating traitor for wanting to end that war 20 years ago.  Go fuck yourself.  Seriously.  With something sharp and painful.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 26, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Good thing Biden isn't up for election tomorrow huh?
> 
> He'll get us out of Afghanistan and the wounds will heal.
> 
> ...


Too late. He's already a worldwide embarrassment.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 26, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> Too late. He's already a worldwide embarrassment.


Hardly. But hey...you gotta dream right?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 26, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Your motivation is purely political…protecting Biden.


Wrong...your motivation is completely political...attacking Biden.

This is the Trump policy being executed...probably far more competently than the Orange Fraud ever would have


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 26, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wrong...your motivation is completely political...attacking Biden.
> 
> This is the Trump policy being executed...probably far more competently than the Orange Fraud ever would have


How old are you? You're a damn fool.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I guess we'll see in 5 days.  Enjoy it while you can, you're going to have to find something else to masturbate to after that.


Fuck off, you ignorant pompous moron.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> oh there'll be plenty of young dying in Afghanistan soon...young, old, middle aged, girls, boys, children, babies, new mothers, newborns, women, men, christians,.......  i'm sure you'll enjoy it.


Biden gave the taliban a good sized kill list.  Christians, those that worked for us and the addresses of professional women.  "Now you guys take care, ya hear."


----------



## 366h34d (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You wanted to be at war there forever, soldiers continuing to be killed and maimed without end, so I can't help but assume you don't care.


Biden is that you?
iT seems that you don't understand the difference between a bad planning pull-out and a good planning pull-out. C'mon man, US is not at the Dunkirk, even that, the WWII Brit did a better job than the Biden's Admin.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Bush, Obama, Trump, and Biden as Vice President deserve massive blame for this.  I hope we don't forget about this shit like we forgot about Vietnam.



I sure wished we had learned our lesson from Vietnam as well.  I'm not excusing Biden as president.  When he explained his decision last week, I agreed with his points but thought the speech was 6 months too late.  He allowed the Taliban to make the decision for him. 

I then looked at the peace agreement signed on 2/29/2020 and seeing that we committed to start work immediately to expedite the release of 5,000 Taliban combat and political prisoners I was even more ticked that neither he nor Trump had gotten all Americans out.


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


xiden is sending more troops in since his failed polrical stunt and 12 of them died today because is it 

xiden lied, people died 

your cult like blind devolution not with standing


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2021)

SmokeALib 
Yup. Trump left him with the plan back in January. All he had to do was put it in motion back in January. He ignored it. Hell he didn't even listen to his Generals. Mans an incompetent boob.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


I'm glad we are ending the war. But common sense is get your civilians home first. Since Biden didn't do that he had to send 6000 troops BACK TO Afghanistan and it cost us 12 marines. He is a total failure.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Good thing Biden isn't up for election tomorrow huh?
> 
> He'll get us out of Afghanistan and the wounds will heal.
> 
> ...


Biden has been screwing up since January, he should be impeached.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wrong...your motivation is completely political...attacking Biden.
> 
> This is the Trump policy being executed...probably far more competently than the Orange Fraud ever would have


Not at all, if he followed Trump's plan we would've been out in May and our civilians would be home safely. Instead we have this horrible screw up.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 27, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> I'm glad we are ending the war. But common sense is get your civilians home first. Since Biden didn't do that he had to send 6000 troops BACK TO Afghanistan and it cost us 12 marines. He is a total failure.


Pelosi's reaction showed no concern.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh 
I'll just stand over here and LMFAO.

Holy shit are you dreaming. I doubt anyone will forget the mess he made in the Stan. Nor the mess he made at the border. Hell we have 1 million more illegals in our country. Many with the Chines virus. Illegals who cost we tax payer billions every year. I doubt the voters will be forgetting that. 

I doubt the economy will be going far. Not with all the green shit that bubbling boob has in store for the country.

Oh yeah. Talk to us in a year. I sure hope the country can survive the incompetent boob you voted for.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Not at all, if he followed Trump's plan we would've been out in May and our civilians would be home safely. Instead we have this horrible screw up.


Yup. Trump left him with the plan. All Bidumb had to do was put it in play. He ignored it. Just as he ignored all of his Generals. Mans an incompetent boob. A boob who has cost American lives in the Stan.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2021)

Suddenly leftist loons will question polls


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


Biden has no balls, he is a complete pussy stooge for the New World Order.  He has no brains, no spine, no balls, no honor.  He is a traitor, there only because of a completely fraudulent election.  When the military finally acts to defeat the insurrection of that fraudulent election, silly ass Biden will be arrested, tried for treason in a military tribunal and EXECUTED.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Well, at least they have their priorities straight.



So do you.  Lying about Democrats, undermining the government, and trying to bring back a lying conman.  Anyone who calls themselves "Welfare Queen" isn't very bright, and you demonstrate that every single time you post. 

Ronald Reagan's "welfare queen" stories were made up lies.  Your whole "personna" is based on Reagan's original racist lie.  Anyone who calls themselves "Welfare Queen" is admitting they're too stupid to know the truth.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Suddenly leftist loons will question polls



Suddenly right wing idiots believe them.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2021)

Claudette said:


> I doubt the economy will be going far.


You're HOPING the economy falters.

It's a false hope


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


I thought you guys were blaming trump for that.
The red head with the crazy eyes  that  is on every day blaming the "prior administration."


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh 
No I think I'm right on the money. I doubt the economy will improve. Not with all the Shit Bidumb has planned. 

Guess we shall see.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2021)

Obiwan said:


> Or Biden can put the smartest man he knows on the first flight over to straighten out the mess....


well hunter probably could do a better job, even under the influence


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Bush, Obama, Trump, and Biden as Vice President deserve massive blame for this.  I hope we don't forget about this shit like we forgot about Vietnam.


there ya go blaming Trump, when it's trumps deadline that biden is abiding by


----------



## cnm (Aug 27, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Because politics is what's important, not 12 dead US service men and 15 wounded.


Benghazi !!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> I thought you guys were blaming trump for that.
> The red head with the crazy eyes  that  is on every day blaming the "prior administration."



Who fucked EVERYTHING up he touched???? Donald J. Trump.

When Trump took office, you have the lowest number of illegal border crosssings in 50 years.  By 2019, Donald Trump declared a National Emergency on the South Border as illegal crossing spiked under his policies, to the highest levels in more than 20 years, and the illegals are now crossing at the highest levels in decades.

Fortunately, the Biden Administration is shipping nearly all of those who cross illegally back to Mexico.  That's something FOX News fails to mention.  The Biden Administration returned 200,000 people to Mexico last month.  Fox News implies that all illegal border border crossings means that 200,000 illegals entered the USA and are still there. 

*When Border Patrol tells you there were 200,000 illegal border crossings, those are people they intercepted AND SENT BACK.  When Donald Trump caught people crossing the border, he put them in his concentration camps and left them there at your expense.  Joe Biden is sending them back to Mexico.*


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


....or costs thousands of American civilian lives and tens of thousands of Afghanistani lives.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Who fucked EVERYTHING up he touched???? Donald J. Trump.
> 
> When Trump took office, you have the lowest number of illegal border crosssings in 50 years.  By 2019, Donald Trump declared a National Emergency on the South Border as illegal crossing spiked under his policies, to the highest levels in more than 20 years, and the illegals are now crossing at the highest levels in decades.
> 
> ...


Seriously, just STFU with your Trump obsession.  He hasn't been in office for 8 months. 

Nothing you piss your depends over regarding Trump will make Clusterfuck Joe look better.  He owns this debacle 100%, and the debacle on our border.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Not at all, if he followed Trump's plan we would've been out in May and our civilians would be home safely. Instead we have this horrible screw up.


Bingo!


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> So do you.  Lying about Democrats, undermining the government, and trying to bring back a lying conman.  Anyone who calls themselves "Welfare Queen" isn't very bright, and you demonstrate that every single time you post.
> 
> Ronald Reagan's "welfare queen" stories were made up lies.  Your whole "personna" is based on Reagan's original racist lie.  Anyone who calls themselves "Welfare Queen" is admitting they're too stupid to know the truth.


You just assumed any woman on welfare is black.  How racist of you, you KKKanadian Fuckwit.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Lesh
> I'll just stand over here and LMFAO.
> 
> Holy shit are you dreaming. I doubt anyone will forget the mess he made in the Stan. Nor the mess he made at the border. Hell we have 1 million more illegals in our country. Many with the Chines virus. Illegals who cost we tax payer billions every year. I doubt the voters will be forgetting that.
> ...



Cheering for your country to fail demonstrates your true motives.

A year from now Biden’s Afghan withdrawal will be hailed as a miracle, and the economy will be humming.  


People are now waking up to Republican lies about vacccines and getting vaccinated at the fast pace since the  vaccines became available.,



Nostra said:


> ....or costs thousands of American civilian lives and tens of thousands of Afghanistani lives.



*150,000 Afghanis have been killed in the past 20 years of war.  You had ZERO concerns for those deaths, or for the more than 2,300 American military people who have ALREADY died.  Now that there are casualties at the war's end, you care.

The ONLY deaths conservatives care about, are those they can use to their partisan benefit.  You didn't care about American lives lost for 20 years and suddenly you care so deeply, about them.  

No one believes you at all.  You've never cared before, why now FuckBoi?????*


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Cheering for your country to fail demonstrates your true motives.
> 
> A year from now Biden’s Afghan withdrawal will be hailed as a miracle, and the economy will be humming.
> 
> ...


*You didn't care about American lives lost for 20 years
*
Quote my post saying anything remotely close to that.  Failure to quote such a post is an admission by you (yet again) that you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2021)

*#AFG** So many Afghan SF guys are left behind, one Coalition SOF guy told me that beside betrayal it is actually dangerous to leave these guys behind since they know so many of our tactics and procedures.

BILAL SARWARY  (@bsarwary) August 27, 2021*


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Who fucked EVERYTHING up he touched???? Donald J. Trump.
> 
> When Trump took office, you have the lowest number of illegal border crosssings in 50 years.  By 2019, Donald Trump declared a National Emergency on the South Border as illegal crossing spiked under his policies, to the highest levels in more than 20 years, and the illegals are now crossing at the highest levels in decades.
> 
> ...



Where on earth do you get your information? Biden reversed all of Trump's border polices and border crossings have gone through the roof. What do you NOT understand about that fact?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 27, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*
> ...


Lefties and democrats love polls


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


That's what Biden did. Thirteen died yesterday, or haven't you heard?


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Nostra said:


> ....or costs thousands of American civilian lives and tens of thousands of Afghanistani lives.



*American civilians have known that the troops were leaving for over a year now.  Why are ANY of them still there? Why didn't they leave when Trump signed the Peace Treaty with the Taliban?  Why didn't they leave when Biden extended the May 1st deadline for withdrawal to September 11th?  Why didn't they leave when the Taliban first started advancing through the provinces?

Why was Stephen Miller allowed to dismantled and defund the visa program for Afghan nationals?

WHY ARE THEY STILL THERE, NEARLY A YEAR AFTER TRUMP SIGNED THE TROOP WITHDRAWAL AGREEMENT?*


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> *American civilians have known that the troops were leaving for over a year now.  Why are ANY of them still there? Why didn't they leave when Trump signed the Peace Treaty with the Taliban?  Why didn't they leave when Biden extended the May 1st deadline for withdrawal to September 11th?  Why didn't they leave when the Taliban first started advancing through the provinces?
> 
> Why was Stephen Miller allowed to dismantled and defund the visa program for Afghan nationals?
> 
> WHY ARE THEY STILL THERE, NEARLY A YEAR AFTER TRUMP SIGNED THE TROOP WITHDRAWAL AGREEMENT?*



Okay, so you're a blame the victims kind of person.  "Wow, I guess that woman really had it coming to her."

Why would Americans not assume their Government would keep them safe?  How stupid of them.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> That's what Biden did. Thirteen died yesterday, or haven't you heard?


You have 4 days left to masturbate to forever war, snowflake.  You'll have to watch porn like normal people after that.


----------



## USGreenCard (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.



In 2013, U.S military must have withdrawn from Afghanistan completely.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

USGreenCard said:


> In 2013, U.S military must have withdrawn from Afghanistan completely.


What a retarded comment.  That's the stupidest comment I've ever seen.  I pray there was some point you were trying to make there, and that you're not just completely braindead.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You have 4 days left to masturbate to forever war, snowflake.  You'll have to watch porn like normal people after that.


When I want sex, I have a woman who accommodates me. You should try it some time, if you can find one skanky enough that is or you've got the money.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 27, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Okay, so you're a blame the victims kind of person.  "Wow, I guess that woman really had it coming to her."
> 
> Why would Americans not assume their Government would keep them safe?  How stupid of them.


They didn’t count on Cut-N-Run Joe bugging out so fast and leaving them behind.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> When I want sex, I have a woman who accommodates me.


Here's to acts of charity


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2021)

Here is an active duty Marine officer putting his career on the line by exposing the incompetency of the administration's senior leadership.

Video at link










						A cry from the heart
					

Addressing 'the American leadership,' Marine Lieutenant Colonel Stuart Scheller has posted the video below to his Facebook page. Making a point I have made repeatedly in my comments on our withdrawal from Afghanistan, Lieutenant Colonel Scheller seeks accountability from senior leaders...




					www.powerlineblog.com
				




A cry from the heart​
Addressing “the American leadership,” Marine Lieutenant Colonel Stuart Scheller has posted the video below to his Facebook page. Making a point I have made repeatedly in my comments on our withdrawal from Afghanistan, Lieutenant Colonel Scheller seeks accountability from senior leaders. Obviously made at substantial risk to himself, it is a powerful statement that is likely to be suppressed before long. Perhaps he himself should have resigned from the Corps before he made it. I don’t know.

A reader writes to point out that “Marine leadership is as of yet unaware of it – but they will figure it out shortly.” Watch it while you can.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Here's to acts of charity


Yes, she really enjoys it, but I do it for my pleasure also so not altruistic. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Yes, she really enjoys it, but I do it for my pleasure also so not altruistic. You wouldn't understand.


Good keep doing it to distract you from voting to murder our soldiers in far off wastelands.  God bless her.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Good keep doing it to distract you from voting to murder our soldiers in far off wastelands.  God bless her.


Do you think I would stop having sex when I am supposed to be so inclined because of Biden's clusterfuck?! Seriously?

You're quite a prig.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Do you think I would stop having sex when I am supposed to be so inclined because of Biden's clusterfuck?! Seriously?
> 
> You're quite a prig.


If it stops you craving the deaths of our soldiers you can go ahead and have sex with as many dudes or women as you like


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> If it stops you craving the deaths of our soldiers you can go ahead and have sex with as many dudes or women as you like


This has long gotten silly.

There are those that suffer fools gladly, and those that don't. I am of the latter.

Good luck


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 27, 2021)

I agree he botched it. 

I think it was a no-win situation that we were avoiding for 20 years. I’m glad we’re finally getting out of there, but I have to believe there was a better way of handling that than what we saw. 

Biden deserves criticism for how this unfolded. It’s not all his fault but much of it is.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> This has long gotten silly.
> 
> There are those that suffer fools gladly, and those that don't. I am of the latter.
> 
> Good luck


You sure you don't want to talk more about your sex life?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 27, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I agree he botched it.
> 
> I think it was a no-win situation that we were avoiding for 20 years. I’m glad we’re finally getting out of there, but I have to believe there was a better way of handling that than what we saw.
> 
> Biden deserves criticism for how this unfolded. It’s not all his fault but much of it is.


Well said, but it on Biden's hands and something I doubt he'll survive.

Biden was a spent force when he took the presidency, even more so now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Lesh
> I'll just stand over here and LMFAO.
> 
> Holy shit are you dreaming. I doubt anyone will forget the mess he made in the Stan. Nor the mess he made at the border. Hell we have 1 million more illegals in our country. Many with the Chines virus. Illegals who cost we tax payer billions every year. I doubt the voters will be forgetting that.
> ...



Cheering for your country to fail demonstrates your true motives. 

A year from now Biden’s Afghan withdrawal will be hailed as a huge success and the chaos will be forgotten


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2021)

Meathead said:


> This has long gotten silly.
> 
> There are those that suffer fools gladly, and those that don't. I am of the latter.
> 
> Good luck



You suffered Trump gladly. And asked for more. 

How do you stand yourself?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 27, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> They are dying their now because of Biden.  He and Obama had eight years to straighten shit out and did nothing.  Biden is an imbecile.


I notice you conveniently omit Trump (who had four years and just made things worse) and Bush who started it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 27, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Because politics is what's important, not 12 dead US service men and 15 wounded. Got it. Why don't you and Biden fly to Kabul tonight, lead by example, be on the last flight out.


What's important is that the party is always right.  In that case perhaps we really do need taliban and ms13 style terrorists here.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 27, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> oh there'll be plenty of young dying in Afghanistan soon...young, old, middle aged, girls, boys, children, babies, new mothers, newborns, women, men, christians,.......  i'm sure you'll enjoy it.


As long as it keeps them from coming here.  Take a look at what the v Afghans have done to Europe.


----------



## Nova78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Botched ?​The guy is a zombie, a walking fuck stick.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonlady 
No, telling everyone what an incompetent boob Biden is. Had he followed the plan he would have been a hero. He didn't follow it so now we have thousands of Americans and friendlies stuck in the Stan. 

I'm sure your Canadian Government isn't happy either as they have Canadians now trapped as well. What a moronic idiot you are.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Biden did not tell them to risk their lives by staying in the country for 18 months instead of leaving anytime at their own leisure before that.


I’ll bet you blame rape victims too, don’t ya?


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Good thing Biden isn't up for election tomorrow huh?
> 
> He'll get us out of Afghanistan and the wounds will heal.
> 
> ...


Give it a year? Look at what he’s done in 8 months! We may not exist in a year.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 30, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Dragonlady
> No, telling everyone what an incompetent boob Biden is. Had he followed the plan he would have been a hero. He didn't follow it so now we have thousands of Americans and friendlies stuck in the Stan.
> 
> I'm sure your Canadian Government isn't happy either as they have Canadians now trapped as well. What a moronic idiot you are.


What plan?  There was no plan.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> What plan?  There was no plan.


Why lie Coyote? It’s been published on this very site.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote 
Sure there was. All Bidumb had to do was follow it. He ignored it just as he ignored his generals. So we have thousands of Americans, Europeans and friendlies stuck in the Stand.


----------



## struth (Aug 30, 2021)

Xiden lied, people died


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 30, 2021)

Supermajority Of Americans _Correctly _Feel Biden has Botched Afghanistan.​There, fixed it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Coyote (Aug 30, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Coyote
> Sure there was. All Bidumb had to do was follow it. He ignored it just as he ignored his generals. So we have thousands of Americans, Europeans and friendlies stuck in the Stand.


Where is it?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Cheering for your country to fail demonstrates your true motives.
> 
> A year from now Biden’s Afghan withdrawal will be hailed as a huge success and the chaos will be forgotten


No, it will be his Viet Nam moment and a permanent stain on him.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I notice you conveniently omit Trump (who had four years and just made things worse) and Bush who started it.


I  notice you conveniently omitted Barry Hussein, who had 8 years that saw the most deaths in Afghanistan on his watch.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> What plan?  There was no plan.


It's been posted on the board several times.  Biden followed none of it.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> I  notice you conveniently omitted Barry Hussein, who had 8 years that saw the most deaths in Afghanistan on his watch.


I notice you don' read very well in your zeal to try and score a point (or may it's your sub par English comprehension skills).  Those two were already listed, I was adding the omissions.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Biden did not tell them to risk their lives by staying in the country for 18 months instead of leaving anytime at their own leisure before that.


In fact, it's going miraculously well so far. People need to appreciate the fact that the evacuation is going on within a country that has been victorious in winning the war against the enemy attempting to escape. 

The blame can be placed on the US military for not fully preparing the government forces to hold back the enemy at least until the evacuation was completely.

America never did intend for the government forces to hold.

The risk of a catastrophic attack by ISIS is still quite likely but waiting until later to leave would have only given them time to become more powerful.

And nobody should be thinking that the Taliban are going to play nice with the enemy indefinitely!

This is much different from Vietnam where government forces weren't defeated!


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 30, 2021)

Politically, this means NOTHING.

Did Reagan lose the 1984 election because of the Marines killed in Lebanon?

Did Clinton lose in 1996 because of military loses in Somalia?

Did G.W. Bush lose in 2004 because of 9/11?

I agree that Biden totally screwed up. When it became apparent that Kabul was on the verge of falling, he should have sent in however many people as needed to secure Kabul, ignored the agreed upon deadline, and ran a safe & secure evacuation.

I understand that Trumpbots are trying to make the most out of this politically, while they watch their party fall apart.

But by the next election, this will (unlike 1/6) be long forgotten.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

The withdrawal would have been just as effed up if Trump had won re-election and withdrawn troops. 

If you want my opinion... I look at some of the idiot Americans who stayed in Afghanistan as responsible for this mess.

Our embassy in Kabul has messaged these morons to leave for over a year now... and they just kept dragging their feet.  

Then when the deadline for withdrawal hit, these idiots are now whining... "Help get me out of here! I don't want to stay in Afghanistan, waaaah!"


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Where is it?


Trump had a well thought out plan for withdrawal that the Biden gang simply threw away. 









						Inside the Afghanistan debacle: Biden abandoned Trump’s pullout plan
					

President Biden’s decision to bypass his military advisers and order a complete withdrawal has left tens of thousands of Americans and friendly Afghans trapped by Taliban terrorist brigades.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> I understand that Trumpbots are trying to make the most out of this politically, while they watch their party fall apart.
> 
> But by the next election, this will (unlike 1/6) be long forgotten.



By the next election there will be even less red hat MAGAtts to vote than before, simply because they're dropping like flies from the Delta variant.

Gotta love natural selection!  It's weeding out the weak minded (anti-vax).


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 30, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> The withdrawal would have been just as effed up if Trump had won re-election and withdrawn troops.
> 
> If you want my opinion... [/}


You can stop there. Your opinion is like Taliban guarantees of women's safety in one of  the real backwards
savage places on earth.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Politically, this means NOTHING.
> 
> Did Reagan lose the 1984 election because of the Marines killed in Lebanon?
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking from a braindead Bidenists Cultist.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You can stop there. Your opinion is like Taliban guarantees of women's safety in one of  the real backwards
> savage places on earth.


It still would have been effed up Bro.... probably even more so if the Orange idiot had gotten re-elected.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


It was time and it looks like he's the only one with the courage to do so.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It was time and it looks like he's the only one with the courage to do so.


I agree... and we wasted 2 trillion dollars during our 20 year time there. 

BTW.... Afghanistan wasn't conquered by Alexander the Great, wasn't conquered by the Russians, and it wasn't conquered by the USA either.  

Afghanistan has been a backwards craphole for centuries and it will be a backwards craphole centuries from now.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> What plan?  There was no plan.


Don't you know, it was the greatest surrender agreement/plan ever devised by a human being.  Everyone was talking about how great a surrender deal was at the time.  In fact it was so great that if Biden had followed it, we would have actually won the war!  That's how brilliant Trumpyberra was.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 30, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Trump had a well thought out plan for withdrawal that the Biden gang simply threw away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That article does nothing to explain what Trump's "Well Thought Out Plan" was or to show that Biden did not follow that plan.

All it does is make a vague reference to Trump's idea of a "Conditioned Based Pullout". It does not say what those conditions were or whether there was any evidence of the Taliban's violating those conditions.

So far, this is all going according to Trump's plan. If anything, Biden should have completely ignored any agreements that Trump made and set his own terms for withdrawal.

For that, I hold him responsible.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 30, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> I agree... and we wasted 2 trillion dollars during our 20 year time there.
> 
> BTW.... Afghanistan wasn't conquered by Alexander the Great, wasn't conquered by the Russians, and it wasn't conquered by the USA either.
> 
> Afghanistan has been a backwards craphole for centuries and it will be a backwards craphole centuries from now.



Afghanistan WAS conquered by Alexander the Great, by the British, by the Russians and by the USA.

The only reason why any of them left is because Afghanistan is a worthless shithole.

If Afghanistan had any worthwhile resources, like South Africa for example, the British would be ruling to this day.

Just because the Afghans like to kick everybody on the way out, doesn't mean that they chased off their conquerors. They had all chosen to leave long before.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Afghanistan WAS conquered by Alexander the Great, by the British, by the Russians and by the USA.
> 
> The only reason why any of them left is because Afghanistan is a worthless shithole.
> 
> ...


It wasn't conquered.

Since antiquity, no nation that marched an army onto the Afghan soil could ever even claim it truly controlled the whole of the landlocked country. However, many of the invaders still left their mark before they left for good.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 30, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> It wasn't conquered.
> 
> Since antiquity, no nation that marched an army onto the Afghan soil could ever even claim it truly controlled the whole of the landlocked country. However, many of the invaders still left their mark before they left for good.



No conquering nation has ever truly and completely controlled any conquered nation, short of genocide.

The fact is, the USA could take back control of the vast majority of Afghanistan within a week if we chose to do so.

We left because we chose to leave.

The Soviet Union was winning it's war in Afghanistan as well. They withdrew because of internal political sentiments.

Afghanistan's main defense is not being worth a shit.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> The fact is, the USA could take back control of the vast majority of Afghanistan within a week if we chose to do so.
> 
> We left because we chose to leave.
> 
> The Soviet Union was winning it's war in Afghanistan as well. They withdrew because of internal political sentiments.


Soviet Union was not winning it's war in Afghanistan either and it lost far more people over there than we did.  

Anywho... glad we're leaving.  We should have done it a long while ago.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 30, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> That article does nothing to explain what Trump's "Well Thought Out Plan" was or to show that Biden did not follow that plan.
> 
> All it does is make a vague reference to Trump's idea of a "Conditioned Based Pullout". It does not say what those conditions were or whether there was any evidence of the Taliban's violating those conditions.
> 
> ...


If you read about it, as I did and you haven't, the withdrawal was a careful series of step, the last step being
blowing up Bagram air field as we blew out of Afghanistan.
Military personnel on one flight. Americans on another. Afghanis on another, and so on.
It was not an ad hoc, hair on fire exercise that still left thousands stranded in Afghanistan.

It was never considered out of hubris and fear Trump would gain some credit.

I think the main point is Trump's plan did not reveal who was working with us, sending Taliban killers
on a door to door hunting for people to slaugher and if Biden throws Trump's plan in the dumpster
it really doesn't matter if it was brilliant or not.

Biden's way got people killed and that's not even counting the number of allies he was leaving behind.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die for nothing in the middle east anytime you like, snowflakes.  You'll have to find another source of pleasure other than sending our youth to die there soon.


All those on this message board grumbling about leaving Afghanistan are welcome to go there and fight for their "cause", whatever that is.   That'll own us libs.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 30, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> It still would have been effed up Bro.... probably even more so if the Orange idiot had gotten re-elected.


I'm sure with your impressive credentials as some opinionaed schmuck with a keyboard you know exactly what would have happened.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 30, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> If you read about it, as I did and you haven't, the withdrawal was a careful series of step, the last step being
> blowing up Bagram air field as we blew out of Afghanistan.
> Military personnel on one flight. Americans on another. Afghanis on another, and so on.
> It was not an ad hoc, hair on fire exercise that still left thousands stranded in Afghanistan.
> ...


Trump’s “plan” had nothing in it to help those who helped us except slashing available visas and lowering refugee admissions to an historic low.  I noticed no exodus of Americans either, during Trumps final months in office, something his looming May deadline should have triggered.

Biden’s “plan“ has a lot in common with Trump’s “plan” in that it was scarce on details and actual planning.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 30, 2021)

He did botch the job. The only reason why it ain't 100% is that the lib news outlets like CNN remain loyal to the big dope until the bitter end.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Trump’s “plan” had nothing in it to help those who helped us except slashing available visas and lowering refugee admissions to an historic low.  I noticed no exodus of Americans either, during Trumps final months in office, something his looming May deadline should have triggered.
> 
> Biden’s “plan“ has a lot in common with Trump’s “plan” in that it was scarce on details and actual planning.


What specific parts of Trump's plan did Surrender Joe follow?

Post the specific part, and tell us how Biden followed it.

Why can't you do that if Biden just followed Trump's plan?


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 31, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> If you read about it, as I did and you haven't, the withdrawal was a careful series of step, the last step being
> blowing up Bagram air field as we blew out of Afghanistan.
> Military personnel on one flight. Americans on another. Afghanis on another, and so on.
> It was not an ad hoc, hair on fire exercise that still left thousands stranded in Afghanistan.
> ...



Do you really expect anyone to believe that Trump's plan was to blow up Bagram? 

The Afghan military was supposed to use that base.

I think that your magical "Trump Plan" was only conceived withing the past few days - and not very well thought out either.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 31, 2021)

Nostra said:


> What specific parts of Trump's plan did Surrender Joe follow?
> 
> Post the specific part, and tell us how Biden followed it.
> 
> Why can't you do that if Biden just followed Trump's plan?



Trump had no plan.

Biden had no plan.

Obviously, their plans were identical.


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.



Or what pain and suffering it will cost people in Afghanistan.

Great job.

Moron.


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*
> ...



Who are the morons that approve ?


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Bush, Obama, Trump, and Biden as Vice President deserve massive blame for this.  I hope we don't forget about this shit like we forgot about Vietnam.



Case in point.


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> How old are you? You're a damn fool.



He's over 65.

Didn't you read his whinings about COVID and his intense fear of dying ?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 31, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> Or what pain and suffering it will cost people in Afghanistan.
> 
> Great job.
> 
> Moron.


20 years is enough, "pain and suffering".
Even Russia was smarter that we were.

You nut jobs want to keep the American coffins coming home and the Military Industrial Complex busy.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 31, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump had no plan.
> 
> Biden had no plan.
> 
> Obviously, their plans were identical.


Trump had a plan, release over 5000 Taliban prisoners, release the Taliban leader, cut our troop level from 13,500 to 3500, then leave the mess for Biden.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump had no plan.
> 
> Biden had no plan.
> 
> Obviously, their plans were identical.



Nope.  Trump's plan was based on conditions that had to met by the Taliban before any troops left.  Biden's plan was complete abdication.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 31, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump had no plan.
> 
> Biden had no plan.
> 
> Obviously, their plans were identical.


Trump’s detailed  plan has been posted many times, Dumbass.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 31, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*
> ...


The majority of the planet are fully aware Biden utterly fucked up the withdrawal from Afghanistan. He's a goof, didn't anyone expect anything different?


----------



## MadChemist (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> 20 years is enough, "pain and suffering".
> Even Russia was smarter that we were.
> 
> You nut jobs want to keep the American coffins coming home and the Military Industrial Complex busy.



Have a comprehension problem, do you ?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 1, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> Have a comprehension problem, do you ?


So, go for another 10?
Grab yer gun and a flight.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm glad we have a President for the 1st time this century with the balls to end a forever war without caring if it costs him politically.


What it cost him?  Did you really say that?   Biden did this to appease  his puppet masters the CHINESE who want the minerals that Afghan has and have already made a deal with the Taliban to get.   Biden was paid by the CHINESE to do it.  It cost him nothing...


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 1, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> So, go for another 10?
> Grab yer gun and a flight.



Point the way.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nope.  Trump's plan was based on conditions that had to met by the Taliban before any troops left.  Biden's plan was complete abdication.



The only condition that Trump set, as far as I know, is that the Taliban wouldn't let any terrorist groups operate from Afghanistan.

The Taliban has been fighting ISIS-K.

What other conditions were specified by Trump? How did the Taliban violate those conditions?


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Trump’s detailed  plan has been posted many times, Dumbass.



I've seen many like you make that claim, but none can post a link.

Could you please post a link?

And don't say "It's been posted many times". I have yet to see any posted.


----------



## Nostra (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> I've seen many like you make that claim, but none can post a link.
> 
> Could you please post a link?
> 
> And don't say "It's been posted many times". I have yet to see any posted.


Your ignorance isn't my problem.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Your ignorance isn't my problem.


I understand:

There was no Trump plan.

You are a lying bag of shit.

Either post a link or STFU!


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> I understand:
> 
> There was no Trump plan.
> 
> ...



The Trump plan was to force the next administration to finish the withdrawal.

*"I started the process. All the troops are coming back home. They couldn’t stop the process.*  21 years is enough. Don’t we think? 21 years. They couldn’t stop the process. They wanted to, but it was very tough to stop the process when other things…yeah. *Thank you. Thank you. It’s a shame.*

Donald Trump: (22:53)









						Donald Trump Wellington, Ohio Rally Speech Transcript: First Rally Since Leaving Office
					

Donald Trump held a rally in Wellington, Ohio on June 26, 2021. It was his first rally since being president. Read the full speech transcript from his rally here.




					www.rev.com


----------



## GoBucks007 (Sep 1, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Biden's way got people killed and that's not even counting the number of allies he was leaving behind.


Oh bullshit.  We all know that it is virtually impossible to protect against a suicide bomber.  We lost a lot of service members over years due to such terrorist tactics.  

It would have been just as fucked up if Trump was running the show... probably even more so.

Anyway I am glad we're out of there.


----------



## Nostra (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> I understand:
> 
> There was no Trump plan.
> 
> ...


If Trump had no plan, how was Surrender Joe forced to follow the Trump plan?  Are you calling Surrender Joe a liar?


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Nostra said:


> If Trump had no plan, how was Surrender Joe forced to follow the Trump plan?  Are you calling Surrender Joe a liar?



Trump made an agreement, with the Taliban, to withdraw U.S. forces. Biden stayed with that agreement.

But an agreement is not a withdrawal plan.

So where's the link to Trump's "Plan"?


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You have 4 days left to masturbate to forever war, snowflake.  You'll have to watch porn like normal people after that.


You do know that The Worthless Negro/Joe Dufus administration escalated the Forever War, don't you?


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Okay, so you're a blame the victims kind of person.  "Wow, I guess that woman really had it coming to her."
> 
> Why would Americans not assume their Government would keep them safe?  How stupid of them.


This poster, dragonbitch, needs to shut up about anything concerning the US.  Maybe she should start paying attention to her fucking moron Trudeau and the pull out debacle that he is coordinating.  He's as big an idiot as CCP Joe and he can't blame dementia.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 1, 2021)

Biden has failed in this, clearly, but how can you all criticize him so severely while leaving out the rest of your duopoly that is equally implicit? This was a totally bipartisan catastrophe.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump made an agreement, with the Taliban, to withdraw U.S. forces. Biden stayed with that agreement.


Bullshit.  If Biden had held by Trump's agreement, we would have been out in May, with a coordinated exit strategy, not just cut and run.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump made an agreement, with the Taliban, to withdraw U.S. forces. Biden stayed with that agreement.
> 
> But an agreement is not a withdrawal plan.
> 
> So where's the link to Trump's "Plan"?


Sorry, that ship sailed on Jan. 20 when Biden legislated by EO and abandoned ANYTHING that Trump had touched.  You can't have it both ways, moron.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Sorry, that ship sailed on Jan. 20 when Biden legislated by EO and abandoned ANYTHING that Trump had touched.  You can't have it both ways, moron.


Next time, try to post something relevant to the discussion.

Other than your nonsensical blathering


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

T


Richard-H said:


> Next time, try to post something relevant to the discussion.
> 
> Other than your nonsensical blathering


Try to keep up with your own moronic posts.  Trump had an agreement to pull out by MAY, moron.  That was FOUR months ago.  YOUR fucking idiot in the WH violated the agreement when he didn't have a plan to accomplish the pullout.  He was too worried about the rights of illegal immigrants.  Pay attention, stupid.


----------



## Nostra (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Trump made an agreement, with the Taliban, to withdraw U.S. forces. Biden stayed with that agreement.
> 
> But an agreement is not a withdrawal plan.
> 
> So where's the link to Trump's "Plan"?



I'll ask again, post Trump's agreement with the Taliban, then highlight all the part Surrender Joe followed.

GO!


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 1, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> T
> 
> Try to keep up with your own moronic posts.  Trump had an agreement to pull out by MAY, moron.  That was FOUR months ago.  YOUR fucking idiot in the WH violated the agreement when he didn't have a plan to accomplish the pullout.  He was too worried about the rights of illegal immigrants.  Pay attention, stupid.



Do you really think that a pullout in May would have gone better than the one in August? Are you that Stupid?

Trump had no plan for the pullout. Trump bypassed the Afghan Government which led to a complete collapse of that government.

If Trump had included the Afghan Government in the negotiations, there would have been an orderly transition of power.

Biden saved over 5000 Americans and about 120,000 Afghans.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Do you really think that a pullout in May would have gone better than the one in August?


Not at all moron, there is no way that dementia Joe would have "planned" anything with a positive outcome--just like everything else the incompetent fuck has done.  By extension, your just as incompetent as he is.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> If Trump had included the Afghan Government


You're dumber than you put on--the Afghan government *is* the US government and has been for twenty years.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Biden saved over 5000 Americans and about 120,000 Afghans.


And MURDERED 13 Marines this week.  STFU, you're a commie POS.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Sep 1, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> Oh bullshit. We all know that it is virtually impossible to protect against a suicide bomber. We lost a lot of service members over years due to such terrorist tactics.
> 
> It would have been just as fucked up if Trump was running the show... probably even more so.
> 
> Anyway I am glad we're out of there.


Regardless of how many people we've left behind in hell?

My, that's big of you.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)

What is amazing is that there are a few of the really dumbass Moon Bats that are trying to be apologists for the sonofabitch.

But of course these are the same yokels that voted for him last year and then ignored the fact he stole the election so they aren't exactly the brightest pups in the kennel, are they?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 1, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> It just keeps getting uglier and uglier.  You Gov completed a poll before the attack today at the Kabul airport.  84% of Republicans, 76% percent of Independents, and yes even 55% of Dems feel Biden is responsible for the fiasco in Afghanistan.  It really can't get much worse, except it will.  This is just the beginning.  The video that will be coming out of Afghanistan for months and months will continue to be increasingly horrific.  Meanwhile, Joe Biden hides in his Fuhrer Bunker and never answers questions or takes any responsibility.  This is the worst foreign policy disaster for America in my lifetime.  It is incredibly sad and tragic.  God help any Americans or our allies still stuck in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Key Quote:  "*Sixty-eight percent of Americans and 55 percent of Democrats believe that the Biden administration’s evacuation of U.S. troops, civilians, and allies from Afghanistan has been handled “badly” according to a new YouGov poll.   Seventy-five percent of veterans, 76 percent of independents, and 84 percent of Republicans concur with the majority of Democrats and supermajority of Americans who disapprove of way the U.S. has withdrawn after nearly 20 years of military involvement there. A mere 16 percent of Americans would go so far as to say that it has been executed “very or somewhat well.”*
> ...


It is pretty simple, those few who defend him by blaming Trump are always going to defend him by blaming Trump. No matter what.
But for the rest of the world... there is no defending what he did. I can't think of another foreign matter that is more of a blunder than how this administration handled the exit.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Do you really think that a pullout in May would have gone better than the one in August? Are you that Stupid?
> 
> Trump had no plan for the pullout. Trump bypassed the Afghan Government which led to a complete collapse of that government.
> 
> ...




The thing is we have no idea how things could have gone.  All we know is how it went with Joe Dufus fucking it up.

When the Democrats stole the election from the American people it caused this Potatohead idiot to be Commander in Chief and we saw how he fucked everything up.

You can speculate on how things might have been but the reality is that Potatohead is an incompetent piece of shit that doesn't know what he is doing most of the time.  A disaster for this country.

Sad thing is we have not seen the end of his destruction.


----------



## Donald H (Sep 1, 2021)

One thing for sure is that the hating has escalated to fever  pitch. Somebody is going to resort to gun violence. You can feel it in the air.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2021)

This guy loves Biden.  He got an airplane.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 2, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> Point the way.


WTF?
That figures, the US has been fighting in Afghanistan for 20 years................................and Trumptards STILL can't find it on a map.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 2, 2021)

Nostra said:


> If Trump had no plan, how was Surrender Joe forced to follow the Trump plan?  Are you calling Surrender Joe a liar?


The orange retard had no plan for removing equipment or civilians.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 2, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> The orange retard had no plan for removing equipment or civilians.


Couldn't surrender Joe come up with one in 7 months, what given with his foreign policy expertise and laser-like acuity?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 2, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Couldn't surrender Joe come up with one in 7 months, what given with his foreign policy expertise and laser-like acuity?


Biden did what the orange retard didn't do, except forcing the Afghan government to release over 5000 Taliban prisoners and releasing a Taliban leader from a Pakistan prison.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 2, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Biden did what the orange retard didn't do, except forcing the Afghan government to release over 5000 Taliban prisoners and releasing a Taliban leader from a Pakistan prison.


It just gets punier and punier.

Ya can't pick up a turd by the clean end. What is it you don't get?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 2, 2021)

Meathead said:


> It just gets punier and punier.
> 
> Ya can't pick up a turd by the clean end. What is it you don't get?


Or you can do like Trump, pick up that turd and squeeze it between your fingers, then expect someone else to clean your hand, then whine it still smells like shit.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 2, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Or you can do like Trump, pick up that turd and squeeze it between your fingers, then expect someone else to clean your hand, then whine it still smells like shit.


I'm sorry he did that to you. I understand your TDS better now.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 2, 2021)

Meathead said:


> I'm sorry he did that to you. I understand your TDS better now.


Didn't do that to me.
I'm sure the Taliban is happy, the orange retard has always bent over and grabbed his ankles for our enemies.
His cult cheers.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 2, 2021)

Joe Biden declared the end of the era of "regime change".
I don't believe it. Now, after Afghanistan, as soon after your ass will stop hurting, you will start bringing "freedom and democracy" to someone again. The main thing is that there should be some natural resources there.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 2, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Not at all moron, there is no way that dementia Joe would have "planned" anything with a positive outcome--just like everything else the incompetent fuck has done.  By extension, your just as incompetent as he is.



You're not too much of a partisan hack are you?

If Trump had been in charge and the result had been the same, you'd be saying that the evacuation was a huge success.

That's because you're a lying bag of shit and not worth continuing this conversation.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2021)

That piece of shit allowed the Taliban to get hundreds of thousands of Americans weapons without any registration but yet the dickhead want Americans to adhere to oppressive UN gun regulations?










						Biden aims to sign on to UN’s global gun registration treaty
					

The Biden administration this week signaled that it is eyeing a United Nations small arms treaty that critics claim will lead to an international gun registration plan — including for individual American gun owners.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Biden aims to sign on to UN’s global gun registration treaty​
The Biden administration this week signaled that it is eyeing a United Nations small arms treaty that critics claim will lead to an international gun registration plan — including for individual American gun owners.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Sep 2, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> You're not too much of a partisan hack are you?
> 
> If Trump had been in charge and the result had been the same, you'd be saying that the evacuation was a huge success.
> 
> That's because you're a lying bag of shit and not worth continuing this conversation.


 
^ 100% True... GOP followers are cult members.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 2, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> You're not too much of a partisan hack are you?
> 
> If Trump had been in charge and the result had been the same, you'd be saying that the evacuation was a huge success.
> 
> That's because you're a lying bag of shit and not worth continuing this conversation.


Adios, dumb fuck, I wish you well in your fantasy world of assumptions.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 3, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Couldn't surrender Joe come up with one in 7 months, what given with his foreign policy expertise and laser-like acuity?


Surrender Donnie could only come up with releasing 5000 Taliban prisoners from Afghan prisons, releasing the Taliban leader from a Pakistan prison and reducing our troop level from 14,000 to 3500.

Then leave the rest for someone else to clean up.

TRUMP: “I want to explain something to you. I think I know more about foreign policy than anybody". 
"I think my ideas are better than anybody".


----------



## Meathead (Sep 3, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> If Trump had been in charge and the result had been the same, you'd be saying that the evacuation was a huge success.


Couldn't have been. Trump's not in Surrender Joe's state of cognitive decline.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 3, 2021)

Two indefensible Presidents being defended by their partisans. Laughable!


----------



## GoBucks007 (Sep 5, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Regardless of how many people we've left behind in hell?
> 
> My, that's big of you



The state department notified people for a year to GTFO out of there... the emailed them, texted them etc.. .and they ignored the directives.  It isn't the fault of the US government if these idiots waited to the last minute and then couldn't leave.

Sheesh dude, you're stupid... but not surprising... but that's what happens when your brain is the size of MAGAtt.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Sep 5, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Couldn't have been. Trump's not in Surrender Joe's state of cognitive decline.


I think Trump is in a much further state of mental decline...  if you look at old videos of Trump in his younger years, you can see see how he can't even string a sentence together now.   

Now that Afghanistan is over with... what I am enjoying now is watching the legal proceedings Dominion is bringing against Powell, Giuliani and Lindell... too funny.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> I think Trump is in a much further state of mental decline...  if you look at old videos of Trump in his younger years, you can see see how he can't even string a sentence together now.


You have to ask yourself where your TDS came from if Trump can't string a sentence together.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Sep 5, 2021)

Meathead said:


> You have to ask yourself where your TDS came from if Trump can't string a sentence together.


Videos don't lie bro... it's easy to see Trump's mental decline from a young man and then when he was president.

Trump reminds me of Alzheimer's in Reagan...


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 6, 2021)

Meathead said:


> You have to ask yourself where your TDS came from if Trump can't string a sentence together.


Trump is a retard and always has been.

July 5, 2018
“They never say I’m a great speaker,” Trump bellowed, pointing at the media attending the rally. “Why the hell do so many people come? It’s got to be something. I guess they like my policy?”

“I have broken more Elton John records, he seems to have a lot of records. And I, by the way, I don’t have a musical instrument. I don’t have a guitar or an organ. 
No organ. Elton has an organ. And lots of other people helping. No we’ve broken a lot of records. We’ve broken virtually every record. Because you know, look I only need this space. 
They need much more room. For basketball, for hockey and all of the sports, they need a lot of room. We don’t need it. We have people in that space. So we break all of these records. Really we do it without like, the musical instruments.
 This is the only musical: the mouth. And hopefully the brain attached to the mouth. Right? The brain, more important than the mouth, is the brain. The brain is much more important.”


----------

